# OMG my bunny Mischief's been finalised!! PLEASE vote for him?



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

I entered a competition a few months ago, Burgess star of the show and I entered Mischief.  HE GOT INTO THE FINAL 12!! :shock:   If we win we'll get a photo shoot and he'll be a little star.  The prize also includes £500 and I can't explain how much that will help me and him. 

As you may know he is a dental bunny, I'm 15 and earn £15 a week which is a big struggle to afford his vet care. My parents pay for his operations and I have to pay them back and by the time I've paid off one op, it's time for another one.  I love him and wont let him suffer and will continue to help pay off these vet bills. The money will help me pay off his vet bills, have money saved up for his upcoming ones and upcoming vaccinations and of course I will be able to treat them and donate to rescues! 

*Please, please will you vote for him? *

Star Of The Show Finalists - Burgess Excel

It will mean so much to us.  The entries were chosen based on the lifestyle and care we have for our bunnies and this is part of my entry if you're interested. When I entered his tooth problems weren't as frequent and I had blossom at the time. 



> Hello, I'm emailing to enter my rabbit Mischief into the star of the show competition. I'm entering him because I love him and my other 2 rabbits more than anything! He is a gorgeous English cross breed rabbit and we have been through so much together. He lives with his sister Tinkebell and they live in a large set up. A 7 x 5ft shed with an attached 8.5 x 7ft aviary style run that my dad built. I have attached a photo of it. I believe rabbits should have as much space and exercise as possible because they should be happy and be able to strech their large back legs.
> 
> My rabbits are fed burgess excel adult pellets and they get the recommended amount, an egg cup full each in the mornings. In the evenings they are given fresh vegetables and of course they have hay at all times, usually meadow hay. They are often treated to the burgess herbage and forage hay too which they love! They also get supervised free range time in my garden and they get to eat the grass which they enjoy. Their water bottles are refilled with fresh water every day.
> 
> ...


This is where they live:









And here's Mischief


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I actually think you deserve to win. Mischief is a very beautiful bunny and you are a very responsible young pet owner:no1:

Can we vote again?


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> I actually think you deserve to win. Mischief is a very beautiful bunny and you are a very responsible young pet owner:no1:
> 
> Can we vote again?


aw than you so much that means a lot.  Yes you can vote 5 times from one IP address


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

I've voted (5 times) as he is absolutely gorgeous and you sound like a great owner- best of luck!! x :no1:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

voted , will go and vote some more .... very lucky bunnies to have such a caring owner


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have also voted (5 times :2thumb, Mischief is a beautiful rabbit & deserves to win :no1:. What a star you are too for going without your money to pay for his treatment :2thumb:. If he has malocclusion of the front incisors then it might be cheaper & less stressful on Mischief to see your vet about removing them. They can get along just fine without them & it's less stress on them as they don't have to keep having them cut back :2thumb:.


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you!! xx



corny girl said:


> I have also voted (5 times :2thumb, Mischief is a beautiful rabbit & deserves to win :no1:. What a star you are too for going without your money to pay for his treatment :2thumb:. If he has malocclusion of the front incisors then it might be cheaper & less stressful on Mischief to see your vet about removing them. They can get along just fine without them & it's less stress on them as they don't have to keep having them cut back :2thumb:.


thank you so much!  Yes his incisors have already been removed  It's his back teeth causing a problem now.


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful looking bunny :flrt:

I also think you are a most deserving winner. You sound like a very responsible pet owner 

Voted for you 5 times also :no1:
Good luck!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah really glad for you, think I voted for you first time around too. Have just voted 5 times! :2thumb:

Really hope you win - your enclosure is amazing too, what a lucky bunny to have you as an owner :notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As everyone else has said you would be a deserving winner because you take your pet owning responsibilities so seriously and considering your age i think that's excellent!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

added my 5 votes, good luck and i hope you win :2thumb:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Voted x5 and agree with all the nice comments you've recieved from others. I have a bunny with the same problem and no front teeth, hope you win


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Voted :2thumb:
Good luck!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

my bunny Thorn had her front teeth removed because they grew too fast and after her first operation to have them reduced the vet said constant ops would do her no good. She lived til she was 9, she was my ickle gummy bunny.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

You sound like a great young pet owner!!
I wish more people with pets were like you 
voted x5. Hope you win!!


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you soooooooooo much!!


----------



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

Voted for you :no1:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Voted for you, I really hope you win - you definitely seem like you deserve it!
And that run is awesome, your dad is great! :2thumb:


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i agree... i do hope you win... good luck and best wishes... 
i voted...a lot...LOL


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Have voted about a dozen times as you truly deserve to win. Its great to see a young owner doing so much for her pets,others out there should take their cue from you and act as responisbly as you do WEll done


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I just vote every time I come onto the forum, so I've done more than you said and it's still saying it's accepting the vote.


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

aw thanks


----------



## Heffer_Nite (Feb 4, 2008)

Iv just read your post and i will vote 5 times from each of my computers, Good on you for being such an awsome owner. I hope you win :2thumb:


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Heffer_Nite said:


> Iv just read your post and i will vote 5 times from each of my computers, Good on you for being such an awsome owner. I hope you win :2thumb:


aw thank you so much!!


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

If you vote, please comment so that I can thank you!


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

10 days to go !!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emma Lassey said:


> 10 days to go !!


Can you see how many votes you have?


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Can you see how many votes you have?


no not until the end


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Please vote, there's only 5 days left. I can't explain how much it would mean for us to win. It would help us so much.

Star Of The Show Finalists - Burgess Excel


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still voting! :lol2:

Every time I come on here and see your thread I click the link and vote! :blush:


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

aw thank you!


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

please vote


----------



## dyzasta (Oct 23, 2010)

You get my vote kiddo


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you so much!!


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Not long now! 3 days left to vote!!  Please vote, if you've voted already from home and can get onto the site from work or something please vote from there too if you don't mind! xx


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

just a quick one to say I voted. What a handsome bunny Mischief is!


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Voted!

You sound a real star to commit so thoroughly at your age.

Good luck!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

You have my vote(s)! Not long left now! Good luck you deserve it!


----------



## Malouska (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope I'm not too late? I have voted 10 times for the handsome bunny and his super owner


----------



## L-Fish0110 (Aug 17, 2011)

I also voted  good luck <3


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you so so much!  No you're not too late, got until tomorrow at midnight!


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

voting ends at midnight!! PLEASE VOTE FOR MISCHIEF!  Thank you to everyone who already has, we really appreciate it! xx


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Last chance to vote! :flrt:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

When will you know if you've won! I'm excited for you  Good Luck!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Has the winner been announced yet?? :gasp:


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm in the top 3!!!! Thank you so much for voting everyone! I had to send off a health certificate and when they have received them from the top 3, they'll announce who's won.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Emma Lassey said:


> I'm in the top 3!!!! Had to send off a health certificate and when they have received them from the top 3, they'll announce who's won.


That's great news! Fingers crossed!  :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed, you deserve to win with your lovely bunny:no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's great news!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

That's fabulous news! All the best! Here's hoping!
Keep us informed!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done ! You must be sooooooooooooo impatient to know now :lol2:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Hope you get the prize :2thumb:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

also voted 5 times hehe, hope you win.. mischeif is beeeeautiful xx


----------



## Emma Lassey (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you so so much to everyone who voted! Mischief came 2nd and we have won a years supply of burgess excel food, hay and treats!  I would have loved to win as it would have helped us so much but I'm not complaining I'm thrilled to have got this far, thank you! xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's really an excellent result - you may not have won, but 2nd is still a mighty achievement! :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Emma Lassey said:


> Thank you so so much to everyone who voted! Mischief came 2nd and we have won a years supply of burgess excel food, hay and treats!  I would have loved to win as it would have helped us so much but I'm not complaining I'm thrilled to have got this far, thank you! xx


Oh well done you, you should be so proud of yourself :no1:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Emma Lassey said:


> Thank you so so much to everyone who voted! Mischief came 2nd and we have won a years supply of burgess excel food, hay and treats!  I would have loved to win as it would have helped us so much but I'm not complaining I'm thrilled to have got this far, thank you! xx


That's amazing! Well done  I bet Mischief is happy with all the food too! :mf_dribble:

Edit: Out of interest, who was the winner?


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Oh what a shame you didnt win after you spent so much time asking everywhere to vote for you.


----------

